# Wedding pictures



## Niamhf

Flower girl basket



Morning preparations











The church



















The Venue





The cake (chocolate brownie stack with edible feathers)























The day after


----------



## FaeryBee

*Niamh,

Your photos are spectacular.

I love the motif you chose for your wedding.

Including Bird of Paradise Flowers, doves for the flower girl basket, and having little birds throughout the decor, and on the menu is awesome!

You are a beautiful bride and you and Luke look radiant in the pictures. I adore your hair, dress, church and EVERYTHING!! 
(The "I Do" in glitter on the soles of your shoes is wonderfully inspired! )

Thank you SO much for sharing the pictures of your very special day with us. :hug:

Blessings of Light and Love always*


----------



## Niamhf

Thanks Deborah,

I have been holding the bird theme secret for months and it was a true production for the decor company and venue - it really was spectacular to witness. 

I have had all my immediate family, hotel staff and decor people dreaming about birds and woodland for so long trying to figure out how to make this happen and Luke and I were both blown away by the outcome. The inspiration was truly my darling babies Oisin (RIP) and Noah.

We had the most amazing day and are blessed to have such an amazing family and friends network.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Niamhf said:



Thanks Deborah,

I have been holding the bird theme secret for months and it was a true production for the decor company and venue - it really was spectacular to witness.

I have had all my immediate family, hotel staff and decor people dreaming about birds and woodland for so long trying to figure out how to make this happen and Luke and I were both blown away by the outcome. The inspiration was truly my darling babies Oisin (RIP) and Noah.

We had the most amazing day and are blessed to have such an amazing family and friends network.

Click to expand...

I knew the moment I saw it your darling Oisin and Noah would have been your inspiration. 
I'm in awe of the beauty of your entire event!*


----------



## mekat

The wedding was lovely. You make a beautiful couple.


----------



## soupandbananas

Congratulations! You look beautiful and the photos are great too.


----------



## chirper

Wow wonderful

I love the whole theme :loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamh: 

Thank you for sharing your special day with us! You look stunning in your wedding gown and Luke is very dapper in his top hat  

You make a beautiful couple and I wish you both many long years of happiness ahead of you! 

The theme was wonderfully done and I could feel Oisin watching from above and Noah thinking of you the entire time. The venue is spectacular!

These pictures made me smile  
Love and hugs :hug:


----------



## Kate C

I am at a loss for words. Everything was so beautiful, including the happy couple. Your dress is lovely and Luke looks great in his top hat and tails I have tears in my eyes at the beauty of everything, and I am not normally one to cry at weddings. I just love the bird theme. The reception venue is magnificent. Curiosity has me, which Castle Hotel is it? and the County?

I just love the sparkly message on your shoes. That is so clever.

I am so happy for you.


----------



## RavensGryf

Niamh, what a beautiful wedding! Beautiful bride, handsome groom, exquisite venue and scenery! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Niamhf

Thanks everyone, we had an amazing time and it's so good to be home for a few weeks. Kate the Castle is Solis Lough Eske in County Donegal


----------



## Therm

What amazing pictures! I also love the bird theme throughout. The little nest with eggs.... too cute! And the 'I do' on the bottom on your shoes was a great touch. 
Thanks for sharing such personal pictures. You look like you had an amazing day.


----------



## Budget baby

Niamh and Luke congratulations on your spectacular day, you both looked very happy and you Niamh were simply stunning.
I absolutely loved your special theme and I am sure your sweet Oisin was looking down happily for you both. As for Noah he would of been checking out all of those little birdies.
Thankyou for sharing you beautiful day with us here at TB.
Those little birds and eggs and the cake was amazing, enjoy your family and home. Best wishes for a wonderful future together.:clap::wave1::congrats:


----------



## Jonah

Thank's for sharing the photo's with us, I can only echo everything that has already been said...simply wonderful. Many Blessings to you both...


----------



## nuxi

Congratulations to you!arty10: Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos with us,Niamh!:hug: You both are such a nice couple!


----------



## Wiki

What beautiful photos, much happiness to you both! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## aluz

Wow, simply amazing and how exquisitely beautiful! Congratulations to the happy couple! arty:


----------



## Kate C

Thanks for that Niamh. I just looked it up. They have done a marvelous job of restoration of the ruined castle. Such a beautiful building.

Interesting that the Lough is reputed to have a monster.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh WOW!!! I am Dazzled by your Magnificent wedding! :loveeyes: You, your groom, your personally customized bird themed decor - all absolutely Splendid! :clap:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty2:*


----------



## jellyblue

A perfect wedding! Thank you so much for haring your happy day with us. Everything was beautiful. May you and Luke have many happy years together.


----------



## Niamhf

Thank you. We really had a magnificent day and as luke said in his speech, it wouldn't be Niamh if it wasn't different


----------



## jrook

Absolutely beautiful.. every bit of it from the lovely bride to the venue. 
Congratulations to you and Luke...:cheers: Cheers!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Wedding*

As time flows by these will be wonderful memories to cherish. Very creative and Well done. Wishing you Many happy years to come. Jo Ann


----------

